# Sticky  Trade Accounts for Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Detailed Clean is pleased to offer trade accounts for full time professional detailers, body shops and auto dealerships. Our trade account offers savings off 15% from the standard price of stock products; this however does not include some items such as kits which might have already been discounted.

Successful applications will have their existing Detailed Clean accounts upgraded to a trade account. Once you are logged into your newly upgraded account all trade prices are automatically available and seen. To maintain the status of your trade account, all customers must spend a minimum of £1500 per annum; this will be assessed at the start of each year (pro rata).

Pro Detailing Trade Account further info and how to apply.


----------

